# Too late at 39 - anovulatory?



## namastesam (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi guys, 

We were due to start IVF recently but as I'm not an absolute earth mother, it's very difficult to put yourself through a tough procedure in that mindset. I know its what I want at some stage but really want to do what I can naturally. 

Do you think at 38, having NEVER fallen pregnant it's an option? I know it COULD happen but I'm wondering how likely it is. Do you think low body fat is an important factor? 

Would be great to hear


----------



## JohannaHi (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi namastesam!
I believe 38 is a good age to live in but not really a perfect one to get pregnant naturally. Of course you can try. But what makes you delay the IVF? It can really hurry up the process.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi namastesam

I was 36 when i got pregnant naturally the first  (and only time) - however we had to go through ICSI (due to male factor issues) to have a shot of parenthood and I ended up being 39 going through treatment....but ours had been a long drawn out journey.

Have you thought about egg freezing?  It may be an option for you if you can't face motherhood any time soon, I understand that egg quality becomes more of a problematic area from age 35 onwards.  If you do that now, you will likely to get a better number of quality eggs you can use when you feel the time is right....but it's certainly a possibility that you could become pregnant naturally - never say never.  

I know if you do go down treatment route, the nhs guideline is that a bmi of between 28 - 30 should provide a better chance of success.



Best wishes
Sheila


----------

